# $1 Uber tip skimming



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Had a great day yesterday. But the weird thing was that in the second half of the day, almost all of my tips were only $1. And these were good rides with affluent people. They usually tip $3 or $5. $1 tips are rare, yet yesterday I got 4x in a row from otherwise good rides.

Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips? Is it possible that they do this when the driver is doing well because they know he's less likely to complain?'

I know it can be explained by random chance, but I've never seen anything like that.

Uber is not an ethical company and I wouldn't put this beneath them. If I was a scumbag CEO, this is what I'd do if it couldn't be traced.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Had a great day yesterday. But the weird thing was that in the second half of the day, almost all of my tips were only $1. And these were good rides with affluent people. They usually tip $3 or $5. $1 tips are rare, yet yesterday I got 4x in a row from otherwise good rides.
> 
> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips? Is it possible that they do this when the driver is doing well because they know he's less likely to complain?'
> 
> ...


"_And these were good rides with affluent people."_
What's Your definition of Affluent?

Affluent people don't become rich by giving money to strangers 
In their mind it's: throwing Good money ? after bad.

Your "affluent people" must be different from the affluent of NYC.

U should secure legal council


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips?


Naw, of course not. We're talking about Uber, right??


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> "_And these were good rides with affluent people."_
> What's Your definition of Affluent?
> 
> Affluent people don't become rich by giving money to strangers
> ...


I know how my market tips.

Was floating this to see if anyone else experienced it.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Same been happening here awhile. Streaks of mostly $1 tips followed by a day of all $3 tips. Then back to only $1 once again.. Noticed $5 or more tips have suddenly become next to non existent here as well. Happened well over a year ago but watched a friend tip me $15 on the app. My payout was only $11 when I checked later. Got no where with support on that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The other change I have noticed is that cash tips have gone to zip. Zero. Nada.

For the record, I didn't drive from March thru July. I used to drive days, now it's mostly nights.

I don't think my tips overall have changed. It's just that all the tips are in the app now. I figured that was just something that took hold while I was away.

I don't have any reason to think Uber is taking some of them. Well, other than that they're slimeballs. But I haven't seen anything like that myself.

It might be random chance. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The other change I have noticed is that cash tips have gone to zip. Zero. Nada.
> 
> For the record, I didn't drive from March thru July. I used to drive days, now it's mostly nights.
> 
> ...


Slime balls ?
More like opportunistic.

If u ran a company and were desperate for money
and had a bunch of disposable nonemployee sheep.
Sheep who proved over the years they welcome being taken advantage of while having no ambitions for recourse or just about anything else.

What would u, as CEO, do?
One thing for sure, the sheep won't delete the drivers app


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Of course they're opportunistic. I agree with you on that.

I base my "slime" comment in part on their line of "We cut your pay so you'll make more money."

It reminds me of a carpet place that used to advertise that they lost money on every sale, but made it up on volume.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Had a great day yesterday. But the weird thing was that in the second half of the day, almost all of my tips were only $1. And these were good rides with affluent people. They usually tip $3 or $5. $1 tips are rare, yet yesterday I got 4x in a row from otherwise good rides.
> 
> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips? Is it possible that they do this when the driver is doing well because they know he's less likely to complain?'
> 
> ...


Rohit is saving for the All New
Maruti Suzuki S- Preso
More sleek than the Mahindra KUV100 !

All he needs is 4.0 Lakh
And he will be proud owner of this 1 Liter marvel !

You are helping !

Every Rupee counts !

Dreams DO COME TRUE !


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Had a great day yesterday. But the weird thing was that in the second half of the day, almost all of my tips were only $1. And these were good rides with affluent people. They usually tip $3 or $5. $1 tips are rare, yet yesterday I got 4x in a row from otherwise good rides.
> 
> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips? Is it possible that they do this when the driver is doing well because they know he's less likely to complain?'
> 
> ...


Let's take a $1 from a million Uber drivers per day and put it in our rainy day account for when the storm comes


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Had another one last week where the Submit button didn't work for the pax when she tried to tip. We both punched on it hard several times each but it didn't go through. Wonder how often that happens.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Of course they're opportunistic. I agree with you on that.
> 
> I base my "slime" comment in part on their line of "We cut your pay so you'll make more money."
> 
> It reminds me of a carpet place that used to advertise that they lost money on every sale, but made it up on volume.


The defunct Crazy Eddies Of NY
Not only had low prices
They had "insane" prices

I can see Kalanick staring in this commercial
"_At Uber our prices are insane ‼ and drivers nutz.
At Uber we secure disposable nonemployees no one wants
then toss them peanut to drive u anywhere‼
We're INSANE _


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Uberdriver914 said:


> Let's take a $1 from a million Uber drivers per day and put it in our rainy day account for when the storm comes


Balloon fund.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Balloon fund.


Not Enough

Balloons in the world
To contain Uber's Hot Air

Not Enough.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Rich people are cheap! Unless you get cash, where they might be embarrassed tipping you like shit, you’ll get nothing most times.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I posted something about this in my local forum. I literally went from $10, $16, $20, $24 tips to only getting $1 and $3 tips. I agree something is not right


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

@SeanfromDC this might be a story for you.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I hope they start taking from my tips and I somehow catch them. I would sue the bejeezus out of them. 

The problem is figuring out how to catch them with proof.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Of course they're opportunistic. I agree with you on that.
> 
> I base my "slime" comment in part on their line of "We cut your pay so you'll make more money."
> 
> It reminds me of a carpet place that used to advertise that they lost money on every sale, but made it up on volume.


There is a difference between being opportunistic and stealing (at least to most people who have ethical and moral compasses which Uber or Lyft have neither)



Daisey77 said:


> I posted something about this in my local forum. I literally went from $10, $16, $20, $24 tips to only getting $1 and $3 tips. I agree something is not right


same here....went to 1 and 3 dollar tips only and consistently whereas in the past the tips were all over the board. They are skimming but as we know there is nothing we can do about it other than to accept that we are being robbed in a new way by the two companies.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I sincerely doubt that uber is tip stealing. The penalty if caught is so severe and it would be discovered eventually. If you have proof, driver and pax side of transaction, I would run, not walk to an attorney, that would be gold.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> I hope they start taking from my tips and I somehow catch them. I would sue the bejeezus out of them.
> 
> The problem is figuring out how to catch them with proof.


Arbitration only unless you opted out


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Arbitration only unless you opted out


Actually in this case I think you could go to your state attorney general for tip stealing.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

OldBay said:


> They usually tip $3 or $5. $1 tips are rare, yet yesterday I got 4x in a row from otherwise good rides.
> 
> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips? Is it possible that they do this when the driver is doing well because they know he's less likely to complain?'


I have never had reason to believe they are skimming.

However, its hard to believe a company that operates as Uber does has not dipped their finger in OUR till. How could they not. It's TOO tempting a target. We are talking many missions of dollars in a very short period of time, considering how many transactions occur each day.

It would be very very difficult to spot such behavior.

In fact, to play conspiracy theorist, perhaps this is why Uber provides no way for the driver to send a thank you for tipping. Not a free-form text. That of course would be disallowed. Just a predefined "thanx!".



Disgusted Driver said:


> I sincerely doubt that uber is tip stealing. The penalty if caught is so severe and it would be discovered eventually. If you have proof, driver and pax side of transaction, I would run, not walk to an attorney, that would be gold.


Perhaps, but I'm not so sure myself. If you were to check with an attorney (I personally am not a lawyer, I just play one in the forums), they would likely tell you that "intent" to perform the act would need to be proved to bring a criminal case to court.

Uber could simply claim it was a programming error, fire the weakest link or two on the algo staff, and proceed with business as usual.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> "_And these were good rides with affluent people."_
> What's Your definition of Affluent?
> 
> Affluent people don't become rich by giving money to strangers
> ...


Affluent ?

Perhaps you meant
" Effluent People" ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> fire the weakest link or two on the algo staff


It's sort of like dealing with a conspiracy theory.

The likelihood of Uber skimming millions of dollars -- if they were actually doing it, and keeping it a secret -- how would you manage to keep everyone who knows about it from spilling the beans?

Too many people would know about it. And all it takes is one, or maybe two or three, to start talking. About as likely as "We didn't actually send anyone to the moon." That's my opinion.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> It's sort of like dealing with a conspiracy theory.
> 
> The likelihood of Uber skimming millions of dollars -- if they were actually doing it, and keeping it a secret -- how would you manage to keep everyone who knows about it from spilling the beans?
> 
> Too many people would know about it. And all it takes is one, or maybe two or three, to start talking. About as as lik as "We didn't actually send anyone to the moon." That's my opinion.


Well the people that would know about it obviously work for Uber. Anyone is crazy to think they didn't sign a non-disclosure agreement when they got hired. With as much publicity as this would get, I guarantee their job would be on the line. Don't you wonder why we never hear anything from employees or ex-employees especially the ones that have been laid off recently?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> I hope they start taking from my tips and I somehow catch them. I would sue the bejeezus out of them.
> 
> The problem is figuring out how to catch them with proof.


Figuring this tip scam out is easier than you think. 
1. Check when you started (hopefully you've got history of a year or more)
2. Check your rides during a period when you were killing it.
3. Over a period of a few mos you should be able to figure out what % of pax tip
4. This figure is your tip ratio. Compare to period you started to see lower tips.
5. It takes work. Ridesharing is counting on drivers being content to gripe but do nothing.



IR12 said:


> [QOUTE]
> Figuring this tip scam out is easier than you think.
> 1. Check when you started (hopefully you've got history of a year or more)
> 2. Check your rides during a period when you were killing it.
> ...





Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I have never had reason to believe they are skimming.
> 
> However, its hard to believe a company that operates as Uber does has not dipped their finger in OUR till. How could they not. It's TOO tempting a target. We are talking many missions of dollars in a very short period of time, considering how many transactions occur each day.
> 
> ...


Intent:
Patterns of behavior based on algorithm programming is just as good or better.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> Same been happening here awhile. Streaks of mostly $1 tips followed by a day of all $3 tips. Then back to only $1 once again.. Noticed $5 or more tips have suddenly become next to non existent here as well. Happened well over a year ago but watched a friend tip me $15 on the app. My payout was only $11 when I checked later. Got no where with support on that.


Once watched a guy tip me $5 at the end of the ride. He showed me his phone with the $5 tip, then pressed submit while I watched. He was drunk and wanted to make sure I saw he tipped me. I never got it. Just figured maybe he didn't have the money in his account, but who really knows except the U/L gods


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

This is very serious if it's actually happening. I do have an idea on how to prove it though. It will need to be a well coordinated experiment.

*Idea:*

Match a group of passengers (Group P) with a group of drivers (Group D). They will then travel to a certain location a short distance away. After the trip, both the driver and passenger will record or take pictures of their screens as they begin the tipping procedure. The passenger will record the before and after screen that shows information about how much tip they sent to the driver. The driver will then take a picture of his Fare Details screen to see how much tip he received from that ride. The results from everyone else will be compiled and checked to see if the tips being given to drivers are indeed, being skimmed by Uber.

*Requirements:*

a. Group of passengers (Group P)

b. Group of drivers (Group D)

c. Destination (preferably a short distance less than a mile for the sake of ease of experimentation)

d. Recording device to record before and after tipping on the passenger's screen, and the Fare Details of the driver's screen. Passenger and Driver's phone will do, but if it's possible for a cameraman to shoot a video to document the entire experiment and results, then that's better.

e. A budget of $15 for each ride to cover the actual fare, $5 of which will be used as the tip for the driver a passenger gets matched with.

*Procedure:*

1. Gather the passengers (Group P) and drivers (Group D) in an area so as to increase the chances of them being matched together.

2. Group P will keep requesting rides to a location that is less than a mile away, until they get matched with someone from Group D. If they get matched with someone who is not part of the experiment, immediately cancel the ride before 2 minutes are up so as to avoid paying a cancellation fee.

3. Anyone from Groups P and D who are matched together will then proceed to the destination nearby.

4. Once they have arrived at the destination, the passenger will then take a picture of the screen before confirming how much tip they are giving the driver.

5. After confirming and sending the tip and ending the ride, the passenger takes a screenshot of their record which shows they sent $5 as a tip to the driver. The driver will then check and take a screenshot of the Fare Details on his Uber driver account to see if he actually received the tip. It might also be necessary to wait an hour before the tip is reflected on the Fare Details, depending on how slow Uber's system update is that day.

6. The screenshots will be collected from every passenger and driver involved in the experiment to see if the results are the same for everyone.

*Post Experiment Action:*

If tips being given to drivers are actually lower than what the passenger gave ($5 in this experiment), then it might be a good idea to bring the results to the media to expose this bizarre practice of Uber skimming drivers' tips.

*Other Thoughts:*

It might be possible that Uber is skimming at one location and not in others, similar to how there are different features or promotions for different territories. It is encouraged that interested drivers from different areas try this experiment for themselves, especially if they suspect that Uber is really skimming their tips.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I sincerely doubt that uber is tip stealing. The penalty if caught is so severe and it would be discovered eventually. If you have proof, driver and pax side of transaction, I would run, not walk to an attorney, that would be gold.


I was about to say the same. The "Risk vs Reward" of stealing tips is to large for even the slimes at U/L to tempt fate. The backlash not only of drivers, but PAX, and the class action suite, would be devastating. But, stupid does sometimes gets the best of people.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> The likelihood of Uber skimming millions of dollars -- if they were actually doing it, and keeping it a secret -- how would you manage to keep everyone who knows about it from spilling the beans?


You may well be right. I just wouldn't be surprised if I read a headline sometime in the future that Uber figured a way to do it. Keep in mind it could be a very small group of folks, separate from the algo team, that handles the disbursement of the customer payment. The app could (and I would suspect likely does) record the total payment and send the [encrypted] data to a unique bank of computers that then look up and bill the payment method on file, then channels the driver's portion (along with any tip) to the driver's account. Not too many people likely see that code.

Just sayin' ;>


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> This is very serious if it's actually happening. I do have an idea on how to prove it though. It will need to be a well coordinated experiment.
> 
> *Idea:*
> 
> ...


Why would ridesharing screw drivers every way possible but do right by them with tips?

What if maybe just maybe, the entire reason for adding tip feature was to steal tips all along?

If I were still a driver, I'd have to be a certified idiot to think ridesharing is not stealing tips when everything else they do is deceptive ...but when it comes to tips everything's above board.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Well the people that would know about it obviously work for Uber. Anyone is crazy do you think they didn't sign a non-disclosure agreement got higher. With as much publicity as this would get, I guarantee their job would be on the line. Don't you wonder why we never hear anything from employees or ex-employees especially the ones that have been laid off recently?


Sure, they work for Uber. And I'm sure they have non-disclosure agreements signed. But a non-disclosure agreement that prohibits disclosing fraud would be unenforceable with regard to that fraud.

Now let's talk about those former employees that got laid off:

Regulatory agencies know that their best source of tips for illegal activity occurring is from disgruntled former employees. That's exactly the situation of those laid off Uber employees. Do you really think that none of them would rat out their former employer?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

While I like keeping up on conspiracy theories I think 99% of them are garbage. Having said that, I’ve noticed a big jump in $1 in app tips. I used to never get them. It used to be $2-$5 mostly with an occasional $10. Higher than $10 (other than 20% on long trips) is usually a $20 bill


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I sincerely doubt that uber is tip stealing. The penalty if caught is so severe and it would be discovered eventually. If you have proof, driver and pax side of transaction, I would run, not walk to an attorney, that would be gold.


What's the penalty. I have records of Lyft cheating on tips. I really do. Will pile it up with wage theft and go to arbitration when I'm done. But what is the penalty for stealing tips though. I add all my rides and tips one by one and sometimes it's short compared to the total daily Lyft deposits into my bank. So I can confirm Lyft steals. So don't think Uber would be more ethical.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Had a great day yesterday. But the weird thing was that in the second half of the day, almost all of my tips were only $1. And these were good rides with affluent people. They usually tip $3 or $5. $1 tips are rare, yet yesterday I got 4x in a row from otherwise good rides.
> 
> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips? Is it possible that they do this when the driver is doing well because they know he's less likely to complain?'
> 
> ...


Idk maybe Oldbay is just salty. ? Sorry I couldn't help myself I really don't mean offense.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> What's the penalty. I have records of Lyft cheating on tips. I really do. Will pile it up with wage theft and go to arbitration when I'm done. But what is the penalty for stealing tips though. I add all my rides and tips one by one and sometimes it's short compared to the total daily Lyft deposits into my bank. So I can confirm Lyft steals. So don't think Uber would be more ethical.


My buddy drive both Uber and Lyft and he's had lift screw him over twice on tips where he watched them tip him and never got the tips. Lift straight-up stole money from me on three trips that I caught. After fighting with online support for almost two months I had to go into the office. Those totaled $67


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

I got tipped 3$ by everyone who tipped yesterday


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

I did Eats for a while where tips are more frequent. Generally I would get 2/3 of the customers tipping.
But every other week or so I would get a streak of 30-40 deliveries with no tips. Not one. Even from customers who said they tipped and customers who I know from experience would have tipped.
Going from 2/3 of the customers tipping to 30-40 deliveries without a single tip defies credulity.
And each time I went through a streak like this I would contact support with a message asking where are my tips. And every single time I would immediately get a tip or two from the next customers.
Tips would go back to normal until again another week or two, the non tip streak would happen again, I would complain again, and the tips would start immediately again.

Uber is stealing tips.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

For all the people who say they can prove that Uber is stealing tips - honestly I'm not convinced. If you can really prove it, and I mean really and truly, then contact a lawyer. If you can convince a jury, you should do that.

I'm not going to lie awake at night waiting to see how it comes out, though.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Ahh, come on now. Everybody's doing it. Or WAS doing it. Door Dash Grub Hub experimented with this trick. Uber is just a little late in the game i thinks..


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Uberdriver914 said:


> Let's take a $1 from a million Uber drivers per day and put it in our rainy day account for when the storm comes


it's called the Booking Fee....used to be safe rider fee or something. storm already came


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

I think the way they are skimming is simply this. When a rider tips, they take some or all of the tip by increasing their service fees. Since the driver does not know what price the rider was quoted when they requested the ride. I think with the dollar surge, they no longer have to skim like they used to. The way they are doing it now with paying the driver based on time & distance and their mystery service fee percentage. Makes it pretty much legal. Imo.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Crazy people and there and vivid imagination. Do you expect a $10 tip on every ride ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Had a great day yesterday. But the weird thing was that in the second half of the day, almost all of my tips were only $1. And these were good rides with affluent people. They usually tip $3 or $5. $1 tips are rare, yet yesterday I got 4x in a row from otherwise good rides.
> 
> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips? Is it possible that they do this when the driver is doing well because they know he's less likely to complain?'
> 
> ...


You made this thread because ur paranoid about a $1 tip?

1/10 sir


----------



## Phonepatrol (Oct 20, 2019)

I am in the process of creating a strategy with a lawyer friend of mine to prove and sue Uber. I'll provide a way to see it but not on this public forum. Please stay tuned. Time to take back what is ours.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

This is the problem with both platforms handling the money even though the contract is between pax and driver. There is zero transparency, zero accountability. They assume that 99.99% of drivers will not seek legal counsel--and they're right.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips?


Is it possible that a bear shits in the woods?
Then you just answered your own question.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I sincerely doubt that uber is tip stealing. The penalty if caught is so severe and it would be discovered eventually. If you have proof, driver and pax side of transaction, I would run, not walk to an attorney, that would be gold.


I agree. Tips can drop off as more people realize that it is acceptable in the culture to not tip or just throw a token buck or two. I usually get a nice tip if somebody is really in a jam and I save their day, also for repeat riders, but mostly not for the A to B ride without drama.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Had another one last week where the Submit button didn't work for the pax when she tried to tip. We both punched on it hard several times each but it didn't go through. Wonder how often that happens.


There's your mistake. You only punched the button. Next time that happens just take the phone from the pax and hold it in your hand. It can be fixed by slamming the phone on the pavement several times, usually three or four hard slams will do it.

Your Welcome!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> I think the way they are skimming is simply this. When a rider tips, they take some or all of the tip by increasing their service fees. Since the driver does not know what price the rider was quoted when they requested the ride. I think with the dollar surge, they no longer have to skim like they used to. The way they are doing it now with paying the driver based on time & distance and their mystery service fee percentage. Makes it pretty much legal. Imo.


I agree, but this would result in big tips still present together with lower earnings. There is a nasty old lady in my neighborhood- a school teacher even-- that gets students to work her very popular ice cream shop. There is a big tip jar in front that is always loaded "tips for college". One of my daughter's friends got a summer job there and that's when I learned that the nasty ***** paid the students sub-minimum wage because of the good tips. Would never go there anymore.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Had a great day yesterday. But the weird thing was that in the second half of the day, almost all of my tips were only $1. And these were good rides with affluent people. They usually tip $3 or $5. $1 tips are rare, yet yesterday I got 4x in a row from otherwise good rides.
> 
> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips? Is it possible that they do this when the driver is doing well because they know he's less likely to complain?'
> 
> ...


Uber has to pad its bottom line before the next quarterly report. Dara thanks you for your contributions, your tube of lube shall be arriving right after your hemorrhoids are raw


----------



## Richard Pulley (Feb 14, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Had a great day yesterday. But the weird thing was that in the second half of the day, almost all of my tips were only $1. And these were good rides with affluent people. They usually tip $3 or $5. $1 tips are rare, yet yesterday I got 4x in a row from otherwise good rides.
> 
> Is it possible that Uber is skimming tips? Is it possible that they do this when the driver is doing well because they know he's less likely to complain?'
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be the first time they got caught skimming


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

2 billion in tips paid to drivers means least 3 billion in tips were received

uber lyft are nothing but criminals of course they skim tips with some fancy algo that covers up the accounting


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> 2 billion in tips paid to drivers means least 3 billion in tips were received


And you know this how?

Look, I'm no fan of U/L, but that's just throwing out wild azz guesses.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> Look, I'm no fan of U/L, but that's just throwing out wild azz guesses.


for 4 years theyve done nothing but lie to me thousands of times, theyve attempted to trick me into driving for free or a loss 50,000+ times which i view as human trafficking attempts, they have stolen from me dozens of times with readjusted fares most i get back, 1 month straight they stole tolls & everyday i had to send screenshots to get them back, theyve deactivated me 3 times 2 were mistakes & upon bringing evidence per "supports" request in, i have an employee on record saying theyll just throw it in the trash, only took a day each at the hub once it took a month after lying to me all month about it will only be a few business days, no back pay no apology, i have emails of them telling me to just drive back to pick up location without pax or ending trip when x should of been xl(before there was just a button) which is beyond illegal, any call to "support" theres never a supervisor available & they put you onnhold for an hour or until you hang up sometimes they just hang up, theyve cut my pay 4 times with zero notice lol just wake up hey do same job for less, they once just decided to not deposit my 1500+ weekly pay & lied about next biz day next biz day till it finally deposited the following week, the entire book superpumped haha, 180 days of fraud lol.....they purposfully degraded the app & maps numerous time endangering my life by hiding critical information, theyve added games, points, rewards which is all useless bloat used to trick idiots, theyve offered me friggen starbucks bogo coupons in lieu of pay....they treat me like an employee when im an ic, they now steal 90% of surge thinking im stupid enough to drive someone their charging $150+ more for while offering me $9-15, they lie about time estimates thinking im so stupid i dont know my market or that their 7 min away is really 15, they insult me like i cant do 3rd grade math or figure out im being lied to, they let pax set up fake accounts & use fake names again risking my life by not screening riders at all, they lied for years about tips being included, the ratings system is beyond insulting,...
i could go on

im not naive enough to think theyre not above stealing tips too lmao, i dont need proof it walks & talks like a duck uber lyft is nothing but organized crime exploiting people & human trafficking while stealing & lying every chance they get & bribing everyone who matters with what theyre stealing from labor...

& yes i still work for them because when in rome, i can make $50+ an hour from bed, i also shop at walmart amazon samsclub knowing they use slaves overseas along with shady biz to push mom & pops out of existence, i use android some use apple when their criminals, wells fargo & other banks knowing theyve been found guilty of crimes, once owned a ford knowing the pinto evil, everythangs corrupt so i get in where i fit in because their are no non evil choices in amerikkka, im just waiting for the next stock crash which theyll prob be responsible for lol so i can buy a ish ton of land & retire away from bizzaro world

it is what it is enron & madoff had a baby called it uber lyft, im blessed to be able to screen & avoid 90% of the fraud they send me 96% who fail by design do not its simply disgusting how blatantly illegal they are


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> it is what it is


If all that's true, why are you here? Why haven't you moved on to different gainful employment??


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> If all that's true, why are you here? Why haven't you moved on to different gainful employment??


& yes i still work for them because when in rome, i can make $50+ an hour from bed, i also shop at walmart amazon samsclub knowing they use slaves overseas along with shady biz to push mom & pops out of existence, i use android some use apple when their criminals, wells fargo & other banks knowing theyve been found guilty of crimes, once owned a ford knowing the pinto evil, everythangs corrupt so i get in where i fit in because their are no non evil choices in amerikkka, im just waiting for the next stock crash which theyll prob be responsible for lol so i can buy a ish ton of land & retire away from bizzaro world

it is what it is enron & madoff had a baby called it uber lyft, im blessed to be able to screen & avoid 90% of the fraud they send me 96% who fail by design do not its simply disgusting how blatantly illegal they are

i havent had a full time job since the 90s pretty much retired at 22 no im not rich but when you dont have a mortgage and have property lifes pretty cheap, relocated to my 4th state to take advantage of the green rush figured get paid learn city before getting property here

& i came from nothing im not stupid enough to throw away a $50+ hour job from bed when my only sacrafice is to wake n bake during first take instead of squawk box becuase i also know it can be taken from me at anytime, i can knock out $50-$150 by 9am, i dont need to work or have to go to work which is prob 1 of the reasons i succeed at this as theres no schedule to work around

96% cant but they have rights too regardless if theyre dumb or desperate and since most are seniors & immigrants its even worse exploiting that demo

itsnot about me cuz me me me is dull dull dull im not going to be silent when evil rich criminals literally attempt to human traffic me multiple times daily & apparently its legal cuz some poor future failure by design is taking those rides

theyre not clever or innovative its robbing seniors & immigrants all day via app instead of a gun, id respect the cowards more if they looked me in the eye & offered me $2 lol then i could laugh in their face & say cancelled


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Uberdriver914 said:


> Let's take a $1 from a million Uber drivers per day and put it in our rainy day account for when the storm comes


Wouldn't put it past them.. in the early days they floated a SAFETY FEE of $1 on all riders and claimed it went to safety programs... It went straight to their profit margin line... Read about it in SUPER PUMPED Uber has always done shady AF stuff... This would just be business as usual...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> & yes i still work for them because when in rome, i can make $50+ an hour from bed


You know what I think? I think that you're making up the stuff about U/L skimming tips. I think you have no idea, and you're just throwing BS.

I know that U/L aren't great organizations. But I don't think you have any evidence for your claim that they're skimming tips.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You know what I think? I think that you're making up the stuff about U/L skimming tips. I think you have no idea, and you're just throwing BS.
> 
> I know that U/L aren't great organizations. But I don't think you have any evidence for your claim that they're skimming tips.


who said i did have evidence?

i know theyre crooks & dont really care if they steal tips or not as they steal my time & labor by simply hiding the details of my contracts in an attempt to get me to drivet for free dozens of times a day

which is stealing in my eyes

tldr
walks like a duck talks like a duck
& technically the 5+ years of lying about tips being included when they werent that they got sued for & paid almost a 30 million dollar fines is proof they stole tips in the past, if theyved paid out 2 billion in the 2 years of adding it thats 5+ billion in stolen tips for the 5+ years they lied about it, the first 5 years there were no paycuts so tips really didnt matter


----------

